#  >  > E-Commerce, Social Media and Online Marketing >  >  > Ecommerce and Online Marketing >  >  > Payment Processing >  >  How to differentiate a merchant account and a payment processing gateway?

## Bhavya

In my knowledge merchant account is a type of bank account that lets our business to accept multiple types of payments like debit cards, credit cards and other payments. And payment gateways allow users to accept online payments. So I am a bit confused with the difference between a merchant account and a payment processing gateway. Can you guys please explain to me the difference between a merchant account and a payment processing gateway?

----------

